# Mania



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Anyone out there that has RECOVERED from all this crap...did u experience mania? I do and was just wondering if this was part and parcel of anxiety and if it goes away when u are recovering/recovered.

I makes me AGITATED blah

i will be more positive tomorrow....its worse at night...


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

Mania? elaborate


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

its so hard to...um my min races all the time, and i scream alot i just go a little crazy sometimes im not sure why


----------



## jeanie82 (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm fully recovered, and I experienced mania. Not really really crazy mania, but a form of mania definately. Everything would speed up in my head and I would have to pace and pace around. The best way I could describe it was that my head, my thoughts, my brain, was speeding up but in a way that made it not work properly. As I got better episodes of this type of mania stopped completely.


----------



## LisaF (Apr 7, 2008)

I was so happy to find this post. I woke up three days ago and the depersonalization was totally gone. I had been in that state for about 6 months. I am now in total mania. I am bipolar, a little OCD, GAD, PTSD. I am a total wack now. I feel like my head is spinning, and I am racing around like a nut. I talked to my psychiatrist and she wants to put me on a new mood stabalizer. This is totally weird to me. I'm sorry to hear that you went through/ or are going through this to, but I am glad to hear that it happened to someone else.

Lisa


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

i experience contant racing thoughts all day, its like im uncomfprtable with my inner voice. Is this a type of mania, i dont really feel dpd anymore jus like my thoughts are independent to myself. I cant sit down, read, watch a movie, my mind just races away. i cry randomly, i cant concentrate, i feel like a need to scoop my brain out, cant sleep, just constantly scared of my thoughts. what are mood stabilisers?


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

my mania certaily isnt as bad as it was before i took meds.

I was crazy, like id go outside and shout things randomly i knew i was doing it but couldnt control it, it was so scary. id make weird sounds and stuff, sounds fucked i know i couldnt help it.

Apparantly when u have bad anxiety i can make u go psychotic (even though you arent) also funny things happen to the brain when there isnt enough oxygen and blood going to it.

dont worry guys, also racing thoughts are normal for an overactive mind, its annoying but try bare it

Robs x


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Which meds are you on?

Yeah if you're breathing through your chest rather then your stomach it will limit your oxygen levels... I shallow breath... alot of problems come from it.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

flurexotine or something like that! dont cure me but help me cope ha, im going for acu massage tomorrow which will be a nice treat! woop


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Anti-depressant... I take it to help my lamotrigine work =). Maybe some time in the future it would be worth you trying lamotrigine yourself?


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

nah i wont need it, im ok on ths, and its enough for me  thanks though lovely


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Have you wrote about this med you're taking on here yet?


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

nope! should i ? i just have different beliefs about meds and dont want to express them thats all, some people get their hopes up and becom dependent on them etc....


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

The word "should" sounds like an order. Do as you wish... although you're already stating your feelings... so that's enough, if you feel no need to talk about meds... that's good.

Yeah... meds are push and go... mine are wearing down at the moment as well. "Short-term fix for a life time drama".


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

cool new pic.

Yeh i know what u mean, i had some acupuncture and acupressure done today! i felt like pin head from hellraiser


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks I found the main drawing on deviantart then i've cut and edited etc.

I'm going to get me soom of that real soon, I'm talking to the shop owner of a health clinic where I want to be "pinned" and we get along quite well, he's really interested in my dr/dp tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Robsy said:


> Anyone out there that has RECOVERED from all this crap...did u experience mania? I do and was just wondering if this was part and parcel of anxiety and if it goes away when u are recovering/recovered.
> 
> I makes me AGITATED blah
> 
> i will be more positive tomorrow....its worse at night...


Yeah mines worst at night. It makes me not able to sleep which also makes it worse. Im worried that it's bi polar but i think im just paranoid. I was just wondering if anyone has taken anything that got rid of it completley


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello lovely, seems ages ago since i posted this

I had baaaaad mania at the start, i would make really weird noises and do like psychotic things, but ive since learned severe anxiety can make you feel a bit psychotic, i think its due to lack of blood/oxygen to the brain, ive been better since on the meds, i dont do what i used to ha. I know its scary, just know that its not YOU its a symptom which isnt "real". xx


----------



## coffeecup (Jun 29, 2008)

one thing if your on any antipsychotics robsey they can have a "paradoxical reaction" basicly it means they make you psychotic even tho your not!, had this myself for a while when i was on them.. not fun...


----------

